# [Solved] Gnome automount

## HoloDoc

Hallo zusammen!

Da ich persönlich finde, dass KDE 4 sehr langsam geworden ist, bin ich jetzt zur aktuellen stabilen Version von Gnome umgestiegen.

Bisher gefällt mir Gnome ganz gut, jedoch vermisse ich 1 Programm:

Wenn ich in KDE 4 einen USB-Stick angeschlossen habe, kam ein Popup von einem Taskbaricon hoch und ich konnte die Festplatte einbinden. Über das gleiche Menü des Taskbaricons konnte ich den Stick auch ohne Probleme ausbinden.

Gibt es so ein schönes Tool auch für Gnome?

Grüße und Danke im Vorraus!

HoloDocLast edited by HoloDoc on Wed Jul 21, 2010 4:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bas89

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kann man das doch auch sehr bequem auf dem Desktop machen. Oder ist das Problem eher, dass du das auch bei geöffneten Fenstern machen willst?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Geht doch eigentlich ganz von alleine. Du steckst den Stick ein und auf dem Desktop erscheint ein Icon. Dafür muss hal aktiv sein und dein User in der Gruppe plugdev.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Schau mal ob auf deinem Desktop ein Festplatten-Symbol aufgetaucht ist, wenn nicht sind vielleicht die Einstellung Deaktiviert?

Guck mal unter: System-> Einstellungen-> Wechseldatenträger- und Medieneinstellungen

----------

## HoloDoc

Hallo ihr beiden,

erstmal vielen Dank!

Also die Platten erscheinen nicht auf dem Desktop, jedoch im Menü unter Orte bzw im Datei-Browser unter Rechner. Wenn ich nun aber den USB Stick mounten möchte, erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung:

4,0 GB Dateisystem konnte nicht eingehängt werden

Not Authorized

Ich habe eine Anleitung des Problems gefunden, aber auch diese hat mir nicht weitergeholfen:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1435044

Grüße

HoloDoc

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was hast du für Einträge in der fstab? Es funktioniert nicht, wenn das Device da eingetragen ist. Hast du inotify im Kernel aktiviert?

Ok, das mit dem Icon ist eine Sache der Einstellung. Aber dein System merkt schon mal, dass du etwas einsteckst.

----------

## HoloDoc

in der fstab ist nix drin

inotify: ich denke schon, habs mal per"/" in menuconfig gesucht:

Symbol: INOTIFY [=y]                                                                                                                                 │   

  │ Prompt: Inotify file change notification support                                                                                                     │   

  │   Defined at fs/notify/inotify/Kconfig:1                                                                                                             │   

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                          │   

  │     -> File systems                                                                                                                                  │   

  │   Selected by: AUDIT_TREE [=n] && AUDITSYSCALL [=n]                                                                                                  │   

  │                                                                                                                                                      │   

  │                                                                                                                                                      │   

  │ Symbol: INOTIFY_USER [=y]                                                                                                                            │   

  │ Prompt: Inotify support for userspace                                                                                                                │   

  │   Defined at fs/notify/inotify/Kconfig:16                                                                                                            │   

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                          │   

  │     -> File systems                                                                                                                                  │   

  │   Selects: FSNOTIFY [=y]

----------

## Klaus Meier

Sehr seltsam. Wenn es unter KDE ging, dann ist ja auch sicher gestellt, dass in Bezug auf FS und USB im Kernel alles richtig ist. Da scheint irgend wo etwas an den Zugriffsrechten zu klemmen.

----------

## franzf

Mit inotify sollte das doch nix zu tun haben, oder? Das ist dazu da, um sich Änderungen am Dateisystem mitteilen zu lassen, ohne teuer ewig rumzupollen.

Ich nehm an, das war keine komplette Neuinstallation, für kde brauchte es da schon hal und dbus, das wird wohl unter Gnome auch Anwendung finden.

Gnome hat ja jetzt irgendwie einiges auf PolicyKit umgestellt, evtl. brauchts dazu eine Regel, kenn mich aber da nicht so wirklich aus...

Ansonsten kann es sein, dass du dich in eine eigene Gruppe eintragen musst.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich zitiere einfach mal das elog von Gnome, deshalb die Frage zu inotify:

```
* The main file alteration monitoring functionality is

 * provided by >=glib-2.16. Note that on a modern Linux system

 * you do not need the USE=fam flag on it if you have inotify

 * support in your linux kernel ( >=2.6.13 ) enabled.

 * USE=fam on glib is however useful for other situations,

 * such as Gentoo/FreeBSD systems. A global USE=fam can also

 * be useful for other packages that do not use the new file

 * monitoring API yet that the new glib provides.
```

Ok, es geht dabei um Änderungen am Filesystem und nicht um neue Devices. 

Ansonsten zu Policykit usw: Hast du dein System von KDE auf Gnome umgestellt oder neu installiert? Welches Profil verwendest du? Es gibt inzwischen eins für KDE und eins für Gnome.

----------

## HoloDoc

Ich hab bisher KDE4 genutzt. Ich hab nun einfach emerge gnome gemacht und "gdm" eingestellt, sonst nichts weiter

----------

## Klaus Meier

Dann mach mal ein eselect profile list und danach ein eselect profile set auf das Gnome Profil. Und wenn du das gemacht hast ein emerge -uDN world.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Das wird wohl helfen.

Aber achte auch darauf das du sys-auth/policykit installierst und das policykit Useflag in deine make.conf schreibst. Anschließend das emerge -uDN world und alles ist gut. Bei mir ist das Problem auch aufgetreten. Mir ist das zuerst aber nicht aufgefallen, da ich so selten Wechseldatenträger benutze.

Konnte es aber in den letzten zwei Stunden beheben.

----------

## HoloDoc

Vielen Dank es funktioniert.

Ich muss zwar jetzt immer mein root passwort angeben, aber damit kann ich leben.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *HoloDoc wrote:*   

> Vielen Dank es funktioniert.
> 
> Ich muss zwar jetzt immer mein root passwort angeben, aber damit kann ich leben.

 

Oh, das sollte so aber nicht sein..? Vielleicht ist das jetzt so weil du die "Ubuntu-Lösung" Ausprobiert hast.

Ich wollte meine Konfiguration nicht verändern daher hab ich diesen Versuch nicht unternommen, sondern nur das policy Useflag gesetzt und diverse Pakete neu gebaut. Aber nun habe ich die Nebenwirkung das ich nach dem Einbinden den Stick nicht mehr im Nautilus-Fenster "aushängen" kann. Dann sagt mir eine Fehlermeldung sinngemäß: Das Programm es wurde wohl per Konsole eingehängt und nicht mit Nautilus.

Ein umount via Terminal geht ohne Probleme.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

bei mir funktioniert der Automount unter gnome.

Allerdings wenn ich eine mit crypsetup verschlüsselte Festplatte anschliesse,

frag der mich nicht nach einem Password.

Ich weiss das das unter gnome geht, allerdings was muss ich dazu installieren / einstellen?

Ich habe den Menüpunkt:

System-> Einstellungen-> Wechseldatenträger- und Medieneinstellungen

nicht.

Welches Packet beinhaltet das?

Ich habe gnome-light installiert.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## HoloDoc

@JoHo42: also bei emerge gnome ist das dabei. Kann dir leider nicht sagen ob das noch in nem anderen paket enthalten ist

 @ChrisJumper: ICh kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es disbezüglich in der Konfigurationsdatei usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.disks.policy

einen Eintrag gibt:

Probier doch mal eine der folgenden Werte zu ändern:

```
<action id="org.freedesktop.devicekit.disks.drive-detach">
```

oder

```
<action id="org.freedesktop.devicekit.disks.drive-eject"
```

Bei mir stehen beide auf dem Wert: <allow_active>yes</allow_active>

Grüße

Holodoc

----------

## Jorgo

Da ich hier auch mit dem Problem zu kämpfen habe:

Solltest Du schon auf udisks geupdated haben, schau dir mal folgende Datei an:

/usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.udisks.policy 

```
<action id="org.freedesktop.udisks.filesystem-mount">

    <description>Mount a device</description>

    <description xml:lang="da">Montér en enhed</description>

    <message>Authentication is required to mount the device</message>

    <message xml:lang="da">Autorisering er påkrævet for at montere et fil system</message>

    <defaults>

      <allow_any>yes</allow_any>

      <allow_inactive>yes</allow_inactive>

      <allow_active>yes</allow_active>

    </defaults>

  </action>

  <action id="org.freedesktop.udisks.filesystem-mount-system-internal">

    <description>Mount a system-internal device</description>

    <description xml:lang="da">Montér en intern enhed</description>

    <message>Authentication is required to mount the device</message>

    <message xml:lang="da">Autorisering er påkrævet for at montere et fil system</message>

    <defaults>

      <allow_any>yes</allow_any>

      <allow_inactive>yes</allow_inactive>

      <allow_active>yes</allow_active>

    </defaults>

  </action>
```

Die ersten beiden Blöcke habe ich editiert, und "NO" durch "Yes" ersetzt. (bzw. auch "Auth ..."

----------

